# صباغة الأقمشه والمشاكل التى تواجهها



## صباغة (7 يوليو 2008)

ممكن اعرف المشاكل التى تواجهنا عند الصباغة مثلا وكيفيية معالجتها 
انا مهندسة جديدة فى المجال ده 
وكمان فى اختبارات بتتعمل بعد الصباغة ياريت لو ممكن اعرفها 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ارماجيدون (7 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
المشاكل التواجه الكيميائي في الصباغة كثيرة ومتشعبة وخصوصاً صباغة القطن 
مثلاً عدم تجانس اللون وهو الأهم في الصباغة وله العديد من الأسباب 
انحراف اللون عن اللون المطلوب
عدم غبابية المنتج ( هيدوفيليته ) 
تنبير المنتج ( وجود زغبر ) شعيرات ظاهرة غير مرغوبة 
عدم ثباتية اللون 
وهناك الكثير جداً بشأن هذه الأمور وتحتاج لتفصيلات كثيرة ممكن أن اشرحها لاحقا إن شاء الله


----------



## صباغة (7 يوليو 2008)

ياريت لو افهم طبيعة التفاعل الكيميائى بين الصبغة والقماش 
مشكلة انحراف اللون اعتقد حلها انه يكون بقى عندك خبرة فى معرفة درجة اللون اللى يحتاجها 
لو ممكن افهم عدم غبابية اللون يعنى ايه (هيدوفيليته) يعنى ايه لو امكن 
اما بالنسبة شعيرات الظاهرة اعتقد معاجتها المواد الكيمايئية 
ارجو معرفة باقى التفاصيل 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صباغة (8 يوليو 2008)

لو حد عنده فكرة عن موضوع الصباغه بالتفصيل ياريت يقول 
وجزاه الله كل خير


----------



## عزه النجار (8 أبريل 2009)

قولوا لا إله إلا الله .............تفلحوا............


----------



## waleeeed (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ الكريم 
اليك بعض المعلوات عن صباغة القطن ولكن بالطريقة العادية اقصد اليدوية ولكن ارجو انا تفيدك 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الصباغة ( Dyeing )

أولا قبل أن نشرع قي عملية الصباغة يجب أن يكون الخام الذي نريد صباغته قد تمت له عملية النصف بياض أو الغلية حسب اللون المطلوب من حيث كونه لون فاتح أو غامق يحتاج إلي نصف بياض أو غلية وقد لا يحتاج إلي هاتين العمليتين كما في صباغة البولي إستر فيكفي تنظيف الخام فقط بالماء أو مع بعض الإضافات المستخدمة لذلك. 

ثانيا قبل أن نقوم بالصباغة يجب إجراء بعض العمليات الهامة وهي كالأتي:-
1- إذا كان الخام قد تم له عملية نصف بياض فيجب التأكد من عدم تواجد أي بواقي للأكسجين ونقيس ذلك بالورق المخصص لذلك لأن وجود أي بواقي منه تتسبب في تكسير جزيئات الصبغة بعد ذلك .

2- نحدد وزن الخام وهذا يكون معلوم لدينا قبل تحميل الماكينة وذلك لتحديد نسبة الماء المطلوب أي حساب Liquor Ratio حيث=1:10 Range of L.R
وكذلك تحديد وزن الصبغات المطلوبة (حيث أن وزن الصبغة يكون عبارة عن حاصل ضرب نسبة الصبغة لعينة المعمل X وزن الخام X 10 ) وكذلك نحدد كميات المواد المضافة كعوامل مساعدة مع الصبغة تبعا لكمية الماء داخل الماكينة والتي تم تحديدها حسب وزن الخام.

3- قبل الصباغة يجب معالجة عسورة الماء ((Hardnessعن طريق Sequester والتأكد من إزالة العسورة بقياس نسبتها في الماء بالورق المخصص لذلك؛ ثم نقوم بضبط قيمة الـ pH المطلوب الصباغة عندها عن طريق وضع Acetic acid حتي نصل إلي القيمة المطلوبة وهي غالبا pH= 5 : 5.5 

ثالثا يوجد طرق عديدة للصباغة تختلف فيما بينها تبعا لنوع الخام المصبوغ ومن ثما نقوم بتحديد الطريقة المثلي للصباغة علي حسب نوع الخام الذي نريد صباغته من حيث كونه ( قطن – كتان – بولي إستر - داكرون - ........... إلخ إلخ ) وبالطبع تختلف أنواع الصبغات حيث يوجد صبغات خاصة فقط بصباغة القطن مثلا لا تصلح مع البولي إستر والعكس صحيح. 


وفيمــــــا يلي بعض الطرق المستخدمة في عالم الصباغة وتقسم تبعا لنوع الصبغة المستخدمة ونوع الخامات التي تقوم بصباغتها.


1- Reactive Dye

هذا النوع من الصبغة والتي تعرف بالصبغة النشطة أو Reactive dye مناسبة تماما لصباغة الخامات الآتية: ( قطن – كتان – فسكوز ) 


أولا: المواد والكيماويات اللازمة لهذا النوع من الصباغة ودور كلا منها:-

1-	ماء (Water) : ويجب أن يعالج من العسورة وتطبط له الـ pH كما سبق.
2-	الصبغة (Dye): وهي التي تلعب الدور الأساسي في إعداد الألوان المطلوبة فقد تكون صبغة واحدة للون معين كالأصفر أو الأحمر أو الأزرق( إلخ...) يصبغ بها الخام ويسمي هذا النوع بصباغة Self Shade وقد يتكون اللون من مجموعة من الصبغات صبغتين أو أكثر يتحدو لتكوين لون معين أي عمل مزج أو خلط يسمي بـ Combination.
3-	ملح (Salt ): ويستخدم الملح في الصباغة كوسيط بين الصبغة والخام فهو يقوم بنقل الصبغة من الماء وتوزيعها علي الخام ويوجد منه نوعان أساسيان هما 1- ملح كلوريد الصوديوم (NaCl ) Sodium Chloride
2- ملح جلوبر أو كبريتات الصوديوم (Na2SO4 ) Sodium Sulphate
4- صودا اّش أو كربونات الصوديوم (Na2CO3 ) Sodium Carbonate: 
وتستخدم في تثبيت الصبغة علي الخام برفع قيمة الأس الهيدروجيني pH 
5- صودا كاوية Caustic Soda (NaOH) Sodium hydroxide :
وتستخدم في حالة الألوان القاتمة التي تحتاج إلي نسبة كبيرة من الصبغة تؤدي بدورها إلي استخدام كمية كبيرة من الصودا اّش التي تستخدم كقاعدة فبدلا من هذا نضيف إلي جانب الصودا اّش قاعدة أخري تغني عن زيادة الصودا اّش هي الصودا الكاوية. 
6- حمض الخليك Acetic acid ( CH3COOH ): 
ويستخدم بعد الصباغة حيث يعطي الخام بعد صباغته حمام خل علي حرارة أقل من 60 درجة مئوية حتي لا يحدث له تكسير وذلك لمعادلة الخام بعد صباغته والتخلص من بقايا الصودا اّش أو الصودا الكاوية إن وجدت ويساعد في إزالة الزيادة من اللون علي الخام أي قطع اللون.
7- الصابون Soap : ويستخدم في نهاية عملية الصباغة للتنظيف تماما والتخلص من أي شوائب وبقايا للصبغة علي الخام في درجة حرارة تتراوح من 70 إلي 90 درجة.
8- مثبت: أحيانا نحتاج بعد عملية الصباغة لعملية تثبيت للصبغة وذلك يكون بعد حمام الصابون حيث يسحب المثبت في وسط قيمة الأس الهيدروجيني له pH=5.5 
ونضبطها بـ Acetic acid .
ثانيا : الخطوات العملية للصباغة النشطة
Procedure of Reactive Dye


1-	نذيب الصبغة جيدا في ماء ساخن درجة حرارته لا تتعدي 80 درجة مئوية حيث تذاب الصبغة في عشر أضعاف وزنها ماء . 

2-	بعد التأكد من ذوبان الصبغة جيدا نقوم بسحب الصبغة تدريجياDosing) ) علي الخام حتي لا يحدث صدمة تؤدي إلي تواجد تجمعات من الصبغة علي الخام تظهر كعيب بعد الصباغة لذا نقوم بسحب الصبغة تدريجيا خلال 15 دقيقة .

3-	بعد الإنتهاء من سحب الصبغة ننتظر 10 دقائق ثم نقوم بوضع أو بسحب الملح تدريجياDosing) ) خلال نصف ساعة(30 دقيقة)تقريبا حيث نقسمه إلي ثلاث أو أربع دفعات وبعد الإنتهاء من وضعه ننتظر من 10دقائق إلي 15 دقيقة .

4-	بعد ذلك نقوم بسحب الصودا اّش بعد إذابتها جيدا في ماء نظيف ونسحبها أيضا تدريجياDosing) ) خلال 30 إلي 40 دقيقة ( أما إذا كان هناك صودا كاوية ستوضع بعد ذلك نسحب الصودا اّش في نصف الزمن السابق خلال 15 إلي 20 دقيقة ) وبعد الإنتهاء من سحبها تماما ننتظر لمدة 10 دقائق قبل رفع الحرارة .

5-	بعد ذلك نقوم برفع الحرارة تدريجيا gradually إلي 60 درجة مئوية بحيث نرفع درجة في الدقيقة ،( ودور الحرارة هو تثبيت الصبغة علي الخام ). وبعد الرفع إلي 60 درجة ننتظر لمدة ساعة كاملة حيث نكون في مرحلة الثبات حيث تقوم الحرارة بدورها في التثبيت .

6-	في حالة استخدام صودا كاوية أثناء عملية الصباغة نقوم بعمل الأتي بعد رفع الحرارة إلي 60 درجة مئوية ننتظر 10 دقائق ثم نقوم بسحب الصودا الكاوية تدريجياDosing) ) خلال 15 دقيقة وبعدها نثبت الحرارة علي 60 درجة لمدة ساعة .

7-	بعد مرحلة الثبات لمدة ساعة نقوم بعمل Overflow أي شطف بالماء حتي نتخلص من بقايا المواد والصبغة ثم نعمل Drain أي صرف لكل الماء بما يحتويه من شوائب وصبغة.

8-	بعد ذلك ندخل ماء جديد ونعطي حمام خل بحيث


----------



## waleeeed (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الخطوة 8-9-10 

8-	بعد ذلك ندخل ماء جديد ونعطي حمام خل بحيث نسحب الخل علي الخام الذي تمت صباغته ورفع الحرارة إلي 60 درجة مئوية والإنتظار لمدة 10 دقائق ثم عمل Overflow لمدة 15 دقيقة ثم صرف الماء بما يحتويه أي عمل . Drain 

9-	بعد ذلك نعطي حمام صابون علي ماء نظيف بحيث نسحب الصابون علي الخام الذي صبغ ثم رفع الحرارة من 70 إلي 90 درجة حسب الحاجة إلي ذلك والإنتظار لمدة 10 دقائق ثم عمل Overflow لمدة 15 دقيقة أو حتي ينقطع اللون ثم صرف الماء بما يحتويه أي عمل Drain وقد تحتاج بعض الألوان القاتمة(Dark Shade) إلي أكثر من حمام صابون حتي تقطع لون أو تحتاج أحيانا بعد حمام الصابون إلي حمام ماء علي درجة حرارة عالية (90 درجة مثلا ). 

10-	قد تحتاج بعض الألوان إلي مثبت فبعد حمام الصابون ندخل ماء جديد ونضبط الـ pH علي 5.5 بـ Acetic acid ثم نسحب المثبت بعد مزجه بالماء تدريجيا Dosing) ) في درجة حرارة 40 درجة مئوية وننتظر لمدة 15 دقيقة ثم نصرف الماء بما يحتويه أي عمل Drain وبهذا تكون عملية الصباغة قد تمت؛ ثم يعصر الخام ويجفف وتجري له عملية تجهيز بعد ذلك.


----------



## غريب الطباع (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم .,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,موضوع رائع


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (5 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
انت بالفعل حققت الجانب العملى للصبغه النشطه
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك
اخوك
كيميائى /محسن مختار
اعمل فى مجال الصباغه والتجهيز


----------



## mimfarahat (6 أكتوبر 2009)

إخواني الأعزاء
يجب أولاً أن نقرأ بشكل علمي في هذا المجال وهو يسمي Textile Chemical Technology
ينقسم مجال الصباغة والتجهيز إلى ثلاث أقسام رئيسية وهى:
1- عمليات التحضير pretreament : 
وهي مجموعة عمليات تجري لنسيج بهدف تحضيره للصباغة - وهذه العمليات هي إذالة مواد البوش desizing وهي عملية تهدف لإذالة مواد البوش الموجودة في النسيج مثل النشا و PVA - وعملية أخري هي الغلية scouring وهي تهدف لإزالة الزيوت التي تقلل من قابلية تشرب النسيج للماء - وعملية أخري هي التحرير mercerization وهي معالجة النسيج بالصودا الكاوية ذات تركيز عالي محدد ولمدة محددة ولهذه العملية فوائد كثيرة أهمها هي إكساب النسيج النعومة واللمعان والبريق- عملية أخري هي التبييض oxygen bleaching بإستخدام hydrogen peroxide وتقوم بإذالة الألوان الطبيعية الموجودة في النسيج فيصبح أبيض اللون
2- عملية الصباغة daying او الطباعة printing
3- عمليات التجهيز:
وهي أخر ما يتم علي النسيج وتهدف للوصول إلي ما يطلبه العميل وينقسم الي جزئين رئيسيين هما:
أ) التجهيز الكيميائي:
وهو استخدام الكيماويات للوصول لما يطلبه العميل وسنذكر بعض المواد حسب استخدامها:
softners وهي مواد اترطيب وتنعيم الاقمشة وجعل النسيج رخوا غير ناشف وهي microsiloxane and macrosiloxane emulsion و polyethylene emulsion و fatty emlusion
و water proofمقاومة إمتصاص السوائل , flame ratardant مقاومة الحريق
anti grease وهي مواد تستخدم لمقاومة التكسير في الأقمشة القطنية وتثبيت الأبعاد
ب ) التجهيز الميكانيكي:
وهو استخدام ماكينات تتكامل في عملها مع التجهيز الكيميائي للوصل لما هو مطلوب وهذه الماكينات هي الكسترة والصنفرة و الحلاقة و الكالندر والسانفور


----------



## الامبراطور309 (26 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى حياك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## lifechemicals (31 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

عايزة اعرف معلومات كافية عن مصانع الصباغة و التجهيز فى المحلة الكبرى الغير مقيدة بالدليل لتسويق Hydrogen peroxide 50% 

شكراً


----------



## zizoukaka (1 فبراير 2010)

i 'm searching for informations concerning the electrochemistry applied in textile 
thank you very much


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (1 فبراير 2010)

lifechemicals قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عايزة اعرف معلومات كافية عن مصانع الصباغة و التجهيز فى المحلة الكبرى الغير مقيدة بالدليل لتسويق hydrogen peroxide 50%
> 
> شكراً


الاخت الكريمه انا تحت امرك وبالامكان مساعدتك ان شاء الله
ولكن لى سؤال منشأ الاكسجين وسعره

محسن مختار


----------



## محمد102 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
من تاريخ الموضوع افهم انة قديم
ولما رايتة قولت لازم نشكر المهندس 
waledعلى المعلومات الحلوة دى
وشكرااااااااااا
*


----------



## شاكرون (27 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع جيد و جهد كبير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 أغسطس 2013)

_*عاشت الايادي *_​


----------

